

How Storytelling is the New Marketing for Startups - bmull
http://www.fastcompany.com/1823204/fast-talk-elle-lunas-holistic-vision-of-design

======
bmull
Love this: "Design is incredibly strategic. Later, visual design becomes
absolutely vital, and that’s really more the front-of-the-house way all that
strategy becomes expressed. The two go hand in hand: to have both, design
strategy as well as design expression, is a powerful combination."

~~~
elleluna
Another way to phrase this? Design is about more than just making things
pretty.

~~~
BrainScraps
I really appreciated your thoughts in the interview. I'm studying marketing
right now, and it's interesting to see how the marketing world wants to start
teaching design thinking.

I agree with the sentiment that we can do without the term "marketing" as it
carries far too much baggage. The new consumer doesn't want to be seen as a
part of a market (they want to be seen as a person, imagine that), so why
should we "market" to them.

It's tough changing the culture of these business schools to make the whole
process of conducting business more human. I'm trying to do my part, and I
hope that the honest, transparent, and personal culture of silicon valley
company changes the way that undergraduate students are shaped for the
workplace.

But I'll be graduating in May, and hopefully I can avoid becoming a cog in
sterilized, personality-free workplace.

------
dariusmonsef
I totally agree... and it reminds me to make sure we tell a great story.

~~~
elleluna
Yes! And if you live and breathe it, how might you express that to your users
in a real, honest, inspiring way? It's powerful stuff...

